# DAKAR | Projects & Construction



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Dakar, capital of Senagal. 
According to December 31, 2005 official estimates, the city of Dakar proper has a population of 1,030,594, whereas the population of the Dakar metropolitan area is estimated at 2.45 million people.













http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dakar





*SENEGAL | Dakar | Iconic Towers | 37 fl | Proposed :cheers:*










posted by Galsene










Dakar Towers at Urbika



















posted by lady gaga


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*SENEGAL | Dakar | CBAO Tower | 26 fl*
































































Name: CBAO Tour

City/Country: Dakar/Senegal

Location: Centre Des Affaires

Use: commercial

Floors: 26F

posted by Matthias Offodile


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*SENEGAL | Dakar | Sea Plaza | Shopping Centre*


Heres a nice video showing alot of the mall: http://www.dakarfeeling.com/shopping...-de-dakar.html

screenshots:



























*




























Hugo Boss flagship store...on the opposite side you see Geox reflecting*



























*
Celio from France has now also FINALLY arrived in Africa South of Sahara*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Musée des Civilisations | Museum | Proposed* 



Musée des civilisations noires.
On July 18 2003, the President of the Republic of Senegal, Abdoulaye Wade, laid the first stone to the Museum of Black Civilisations (Musée des Civilisations Noires) in Dakar, pronouncing it to be a giant step to restore the pride in African history. 
Hamady Bocum, director of Cultural Heritage, Ministry of Culture in Senegal, thinks the museum is a good idea. “We need to safeguard the cultural diversity for the postcolonial generations. A Mexican architect has planned it and it will consist of a museum, a festival, a library, a theatre for multicultural performances, a monument of African Renaissance and a Monument for Memories and solemn occasions”. 

































Senegal
In 1960, the distinguished poet and philosopher Léopold Sédar Senghor led Senegal to independence. Since that time, the country has been playing an important role in the West African arts, thanks to its biannual arts festival Dak’Art, its musicians such as Youssou N’Dour, and the Gorée Diaspora Festival that has been held for over 30 years now.
The National Programme for the Development of Culture (Le Programme National de Développement de la Culture, PNDC) launched in 2005 by the Ministry for Culture and Historical Heritage is founded on two pillars, namely unity and diversity. Culture is something that creates a sense of community at both a national and regional level. At the same time, Senegal recognises the importance of cultural diversity in a world that is undergoing globalisation. The Ministry is trying to stimulate the cultural sector, to retain Senegal’s heritage and to promote Senegal as Africa’s cultural crossroads. The national culture programme is decentralised in nature, with the local culture offices being charged with its implementation and with the organisation of cultural activities in their region. 
In addition to the national culture programme, there are the ‘grands projects culturels du Chef de L’Etat’ that President Me Abdoulaye Wade is overseeing. These presidential projects include the construction of a national theatre and academy of art in the capital city of Dakar and the foundation of a Museum of Black Civilisations (Musée des Civilisations Noires), the latter also being something that Senghor strived for. 
One important piece of Senegal’s heritage is the former slave island Gorée. Senegal has now set up the Gorée Institute there, a research institute founded in 1992 after the historical meeting between the ANC (banned in South Africa during the apartheid era) and progressive white Afrikaners, as well as the Gorée Almadies Memorial designed by the Italian architect Ottavio di Blasi and under construction since September 2003. This futuristic cultural centre, a tribute to the millions of Africans who were victims of the slave trade, contains a documentation archive, concert halls and art galleries.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Dakar (Senegal) | New Building in Point E* 

This is a new 10 floors construction project in Point E with appartments from 221 to 25o sq/meter first price315 000 euros


Eden Roc in the Center beach front avenue Roosevelt

















*Oceandrive in Fann Residence the poshest sector of DKR.*



















posted by DAKARCITY and Kasapa


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Great to see yet another African thread being opened here in the international section, many thanks.


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

So big potential in West Africa :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow! very nice projects, have you pictures of the construction??


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

el palmesano said:


> wow! very nice projects, have you pictures of the construction??


Here another project U/C.













































Posted by Galsene


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

* Building name unknown 16 fl.*









Senegal. Dakar. by Teresa's Place., on Flickr


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

^^ This is so cool! I've actually been there!!!

On the picture we can see Place Soweto, where is located the IFAN museum. When I visited the place, there was already a working site but the building hadn't raised yet. There was a big rendering poster of it though. I never thought I'd see it in real on a photo.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

any latest about Tour Kadhafi?


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

tita01 said:


> any latest about Tour Kadhafi?


Well.. how to say so...

Gaddafi is dead.

I guess we can officially consider it cancelled.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Clery said:


> ^^ This is so cool! I've actually been there!!!
> 
> On the picture we can see Place Soweto, where is located the IFAN museum. When I visited the place, there was already a working site but the building hadn't raised yet. There was a big rendering poster of it though. I never thought I'd see it in real on a photo.


Nice, do you know the name of the tower?



*DP World inaugurates new Dakar terminal after expansion
*2 December 2011










DUBAI/DAKAR— Global marine terminal operator DP World officially opened what is now *West Africa’s largest and most modern container terminal*, Terminal à Conteneur.

The new facility, developed and operated by DP World, was inaugurated by DP World chairman Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem and Senegal President Abdoulaye Wade.

Expanded and upgraded by DP World Dakar following a concession agreement signed in 2007, *the terminal’s capacity is more than doubling from less than 300,000 twenty-foot equivalent container units, or TEU, to more than 600,000 TEU.*

The opening ceremony at the Port of Dakar was attended by Dakar Port Authority managing director Bara Sady, DP World chief executive officer Mohammed Sharaf, DP World Africa senior vice-president and managing director Joost Kruijning, DP World Dakar chief executive officer Guido Heremans and other officials.

“*The expansion of the terminal and the upgrading of the facilities and equipment makes DP World Dakar the most modern and efficient terminal in western Africa. *Our experience is that economies grow as efficient infrastructure comes on line and today it opens up a whole new world of economic possibilities for Senegal and West African communities. We are grateful to the Government of Senegal for their support and cooperation in helping to make this possible,” Bin Sulayem said.

“We congratulate all those involved on their commitment and professional execution of the project. As Africa’s favoured first port of call for vessels south-bound from Europe, DP World Dakar occupies an important place in our global portfolio. We believe the successful completion of the development at the Autonomous Port of Dakar will ably meet our customers’ needs in this fast developing region,” Sharaf said.

“This ceremony is a significant step in our partnership with DP World. It shows our respective commitment to *realise our ambition to improve quality of service at Dakar port container terminal*. I can express our satisfaction on DP World Dakar operation in our port and look forward to an increase of the throughput of containers in the terminal,” Sady said.


source: Trade Arabia


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*SIEGE SOCIAL DU GROUPE SONATEL-ORANGE*
Sénégal - Dakar

*Projet en cours*
*Siège social du groupe Sonatel-Orange*
Dakar

*Maîtrise d'ouvrage*
*SONATEL / ORANGE*
Sénégal

*Maitrise d'œuvre*
*A5A ARCHITECTES*
Paris 

*Date de livraison prévisionnelle*
Mars 2013
































_Fiche mise à jour le : 04/05/2011 _



*Descriptif*
Construction du nouveau siège social de Sonatel-Orange à Dakar: un bâtiment futuriste à la pointe des nouvelles technologies.


*Parti Architectural*
Composé de *deux bâtiments R+5 et R+8 reliés par un atrium et d’une agora végétalisée*, lieu de rencontres et d’échanges, ce pôle de *15 000 m² *est le plus grand projet de construction de la ville de Dakar. Symbole du carrefour des technologies et de la communication que représente le Sénégal en Afrique, ce projet allie technologies de pointes et références culturelles.

posted by Hadrami


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*SENEGAL | Dakar | Blaise Diagne International Airport | 3million PAX | U/C*


























































The New International Airport





DESCRIPTION
This project is about the building of a new international airport, to replace the existing Leopold Sedar Senghor airport of Dakar-Yoff ; this new airport will be built to meet the demand in mid-term and long-term air traffic. 
• Capacity of 2000 ha against the current 800 ha; 
• Possibility of building two 4.000 m X 60 m runways designed for the existing and future high-capacity aircraft (third-generation planes); 
• An initial capacity of 3 million passengers per year, which could be extended by modules by 2020; 
• Capacity of 50.000 aircraft movements per year by 2020. 
This airport will have several purposes: passenger and freight traffic, commercial services, workshop for the maintenance of aircraft, premises for the storing and conservation of fresh produce. 

PROJECT COST
The estimated cost of this project (in terms of investments) is CFA F173 billion, 260 million Euros, not including costs related to upkeep and relocation of local populations, which are estimated at CFA F7 billion, or 10 million Euros. 


OBJECTIVES
The main objectives of this project are to: 
• Contribute to relieving the pressure on the Dakar traffic, by favouring the emergence of a second economic pole outside the region of Dakar; 
• Make Senegal a hub airport and a preferential technical stop in West Africa for air traffic from and to Europe, North and South America; 
• Create optimum conditions, in order to welcome 1 500 000 tourists by 2010; 
• Improve the quality of services, reduce bottlenecks; 
• Develop our exports and play a leading role in our regional space; 
• Increase our investments through a significant growth of foreign investment flows; 
• Develop some space for the performance of airport-related industrial activities (aeronautical maintenance, a domain in which Senegal has some expertise) . 

MODE OF FINANCING
Given the high cost of investment and the government’s constraints in terms of public finance, the plan is to resort to public-private partnership, of D.B.O.T. (Design, Built, Operate, Transfer) type. 

STATE OF PROGRESS 
• The site has been identified and secured (40 km from Dakar); 
• Carrying out of a technical, economic and financial feasibility study, in cooperation with ABB International, focusing on the following points: 
o transport study, 
o Technical dimensioning, 
o study of financial feasibility, 
o study of social economic aspects, 
o analysis of the environmental impact. 
• Development of an economic and financial model 
• Payment of a part of upkeep expenses (Ndiass zone); 
• Preliminary analysis of the network of inlets (water, electricity and telecommunications); 
• Initiation of state-related actions (access to site, resorting to air army and constabulary); 
• Physical security (building of the property wall on free zones; 
• Financial mobilisation for the payment in full of upkeep expenses 
• Carrying out of an update study of the technical, economic, environmental, social and financial feasibility ; 
• Carrying out of a displacement and relocation plan . 

NEXT STEPS 
• Carrying out of the state-incumbent actions (displacement of populations, setting up of networks of inlets, building of infrastructures for the air army etc.) ; 
• Preparation of the call for tenders dossier, to select a private operator.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

only studies no real project hno:


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Every large project starts with a study (costs, economic impact, environmental impact etc) There is nothing wrong with that, its all part of the process. We just need to be patient.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the Blaise Diagne International Airport seems very nice


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Axelferis said:


> only studies no real project hno:




SENEGAL | Dakar | Blaise Diagne International Airport | 3million PAX | U/C


*construction pics from Sept-Oct. 2009*




































































































posted by Matthias Offodile


----------

